# Third time's a charm,8 pt down!



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 1, 2012)

Bout two weeks ago,I missed this buck twice@ under twenty yards! I called him across the powerline right to me,using a can call. Bad case of buck fever & it has haunted me ever since.I told my co workers about it & took the ribbing I deserved. Of course I wanted a do over, but we all know that just doesn't happen. Well,it did today!  I had been in the stand long enough to stop breathing hard from  the walk and climb when he trotted past from behind me into the powerline. he almost made it across before I got my can call out & bleated at him and he stopped,I did it again, and he was coming! it took quite a while and I couldn't believe it was happening, but 
every time he would start to go the other way I'd hit it again,and finally he committed and came right into the same trail, right to the same spot he was in two weeks ago and this time,I didn't choke! Double lunged him he ran about fifty yards,& piled up.   Charlie two error was redeemed!   Bob Lee Stick 57#@28, heritage 350, muzzy phantom 220  one lucky red hat!


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome congrats!! One for the story books.


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 1, 2012)

Good job man!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 1, 2012)

You is a lucky dog!


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 1, 2012)

Alright Charlie!! That's an awesome buck, he looks huge. Nice shot too.


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 1, 2012)

Great Huntin'.   Way to stick to it and keep after em....


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow!  Awesome job!


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 1, 2012)

Great job man and awesome buck


----------



## Al33 (Oct 1, 2012)

Couldn't have happened for a nicer fella!! Way to go Charlie and I loved the story!! Congratulations big time!!!


----------



## scandmx5 (Oct 1, 2012)

Congratulations!! The more I read these traditional archery threads, the more I want to try it out. Maybe just for sport/recreation


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Great job Charlie! Another fine buck taken this season!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice one right there.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats on the dummy 8pt  obviously he didn't learn anything.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats, that's a good one.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats!! Took it with a traditional bow too!!! How awesome is that!!!


----------



## dpoole (Oct 1, 2012)

awesome shot great job on calling him in. I am going to get me one of them cans. CONGRAT very nice buck !!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 1, 2012)

Good deal. That deer ought to have known better than give you a second shot.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 1, 2012)

Nicely done man! Good job.


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 1, 2012)

Redemption is sweet relief! Nice job.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow..nice job.  Send me some of that good luck to share


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful Buck!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 1, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Good deal. That deer ought to have known better than give you a second shot.



yeah,actually,I missed him twice the first time, he never knew I was there. cool huh? who'd have dreamed I'd even see him aqgain though?


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 1, 2012)

sweet!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 1, 2012)

Way to go Charlie


----------



## Rare Breed (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice shot...It is a hard discipline to learn...pick a spot and concentrate!!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome Charlie.  I am so happy for ya bud. Great story to go along with an awesome kill.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 1, 2012)

I read this while I was sitting in the tree this afternoon and was grinning from ear to ear.  Congratulations man, that's a fine buck!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 1, 2012)

Congratulations. It's funny how things come together sometimes.


----------



## Necedah (Oct 1, 2012)

WTG CHARLIE  
Goodun.

Dave


----------



## WildWillie (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats Charlie,Nice buck!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice buck


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome!! Good looking buck.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 1, 2012)

Good buck. Congrats.RC


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrates !! Charlie!!
Oh My Goodness, that is one fine fine buck. 
What a great story too!!! I am so proud for YOU!!!!
I can't think of a better thing to happen to you my friend, than to get that chance again!!!


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 2, 2012)

Purty buck, Congrats!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice going Charlie. You gave him fair warning but he ignored it. Good arrow placement too. mIkE


----------



## GrayG (Oct 2, 2012)

A homerun with 2 strikes. Congratlations!


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 2, 2012)

That's a clutch hit.  Congrats  nice Buck


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 2, 2012)

Way to go Charli!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 2, 2012)

Good going, Charlie!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 3, 2012)

Good job Charlie; I am proud for you!


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice buck!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Tailfeather (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## snook24 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice buck!


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 8, 2012)

With that white nose he was old enough to know better.  Good shot!


----------

